
Ask HN: Which desktop virtualization software for a macOS host? - gustuy
I have a 2012 MacBook Pro which currently spends 90% of its time running Windows 7 via Boot Camp and only 10% running macOS. I would like to reverse this ratio, which would require running Windows (and my Windows-only software) in a virtual machine.<p>Which desktop virtualization software would you recommend for this - running Windows (and occasionally Linux) on a macOS host? Is VMware Fusion still worth paying for despite last year&#x27;s developer lay-off? Or would you recommend a different solution?
======
ccakes
[https://veertu.com](https://veertu.com)

Veertu is good and open source

